# Might be moving to Texas next year:



## rollfaster (Jan 17, 2015)

The Waco area. I'm wanting to know if there are any groups or clubs in the area? Thanks, rob.


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 17, 2015)

Branch Davidians religious sect ......they take anybody


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 18, 2015)

Good one terry. Thought they were all gone.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 18, 2015)

You can get them started....a bicycle club....and the Branch Davidians


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah, give them something constructive to do. 

Scott Mc is not too far from you for a day trip- go see his shop. 

Darcie


----------

